# I know this will take a while, but. . .



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm curious about something. Andros, you were concerned with me being placed on Cytomel 50 mcg right off the bat. I called my surgeon back and they insisted on me staying on that dose. Here's my question, I'm actually feeling HYPO right now! I am suprised by that. I have my follow up with my Endo on the 21st and will discuss this further at that time, but I'm just curious by this. I completely realize that it could take a while to get my meds right, but I was suprised that I'd be feeling HYPO rather than HYPER on that dose. Any thoughts?

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm curious about something. Andros, you were concerned with me being placed on Cytomel 50 mcg right off the bat. I called my surgeon back and they insisted on me staying on that dose. Here's my question, I'm actually feeling HYPO right now! I am suprised by that. I have my follow up with my Endo on the 21st and will discuss this further at that time, but I'm just curious by this. I completely realize that it could take a while to get my meds right, but I was suprised that I'd be feeling HYPO rather than HYPER on that dose. Any thoughts?
> 
> Hillary


Yes; when the metabolism is running at high speed and it even does that when you are at rest, it becomes exhaustive.

But, before we go any futher; could you please list your hypo symptoms and tell me how many days you have been on the 50 mcg. of Cytomel?

Hugs....................


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah, I didn't think about it that way!!

Symptoms:
fatigue
hair falling out (more than usual, I have a thick head of hair and always lose some, but this is more)
mental fog
lack of concentration

That's pretty much it on my symptoms. I started Cytomel 50 mcg on Feb 4 and have been on it since.

Hillary


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm curious about something. Andros, you were concerned with me being placed on Cytomel 50 mcg right off the bat. I called my surgeon back and they insisted on me staying on that dose. Here's my question, I'm actually feeling HYPO right now! I am suprised by that. I have my follow up with my Endo on the 21st and will discuss this further at that time, but I'm just curious by this. I completely realize that it could take a while to get my meds right, but I was suprised that I'd be feeling HYPO rather than HYPER on that dose. Any thoughts?
> 
> Hillary


How are you taking the Cytomel?

I find that 4 or so hours after my first dose of the day I feel a dip in energy but after my second I don't notice it. Your symptoms definitely sound hypo though.

I would imagine your Endo is going to adjust your meds when you see them. I have never heard of a thyroidectomy patient just being on Cytomel. A more common replacement is Levothyroxine + Cytomel. Did you ever discuss your replacement with your endo before your surgery?

Is your endo going to do labs before your appt? If so insist on the FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ah, I didn't think about it that way!!
> 
> Symptoms:
> fatigue
> ...


Well; each of us is different, that is for sure. I don't know what to say. Are going to have labs soon? Free T3 and Free T4? Are you on Cytomel only? No T4?

If things are going right, you certainly should not feel fatigued. Do you think you might have low ferritin? That would cause those symptoms as well and as a matter of fact, low ferritin impedes the efficacy of thyroxine replacement.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> How are you taking the Cytomel?
> 
> I find that 4 or so hours after my first dose of the day I feel a dip in energy but after my second I don't notice it. Your symptoms definitely sound hypo though.
> 
> ...


I'm worst first thing in the morning. I take my Cytomel first thing in the am. I think they put me on just cytomel in case I needed rai. My surgeon did this. I'm seeing my endo on the 21st. I'll know more then.

Thanks!!

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm worst first thing in the morning. I take my Cytomel first thing in the am. I think they put me on just cytomel in case I needed rai. My surgeon did this. I'm seeing my endo on the 21st. I'll know more then.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Hillary


Well, the 21st. can't come too soon. I will be waiting w/ bated breath! Hope you feel better today!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I got to thinking more and realized that all my symptoms are mostly first thing in the morning. I take my whole cytomel pill right after I wake up. Wondering if I shouldn't be maybe breaking it in half because isn't Cytomel's half life fairly short?

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I got to thinking more and realized that all my symptoms are mostly first thing in the morning. I take my whole cytomel pill right after I wake up. Wondering if I shouldn't be maybe breaking it in half because isn't Cytomel's half life fairly short?
> 
> Hillary


It is true; the half-life is about 24 hours. Of course one's level of physical activity would come into play as well.

You most certainly may benefit from splitting the dose. Let us know what you decide and how that all plays out.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so I'm feeling better now! I started my workouts again (surgeon said ok) and I think it's helping. Not sure what that means, but ok! LOL! :anim_63: I am, however, having a hard time sleeping. I can go to sleep ok, but then it's wake up, back to sleep, wake up, back to sleep all night long. Used to, a little Benadryl would knock me out all night, but now, even amytryptiline won't do anything for me. Think it's just because I'm hyped up on Cytomel?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Hillary....glad to see you are feeling well. Yes, the cytomel will probably keep you up at night. I would imagine once you are regulated on Synthroid or whatever, you will get back into a proper sleeping pattern. Might just take a little time. Hang in there.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Went to the Endo today. So, after waiting two hours to see him after I hadn't been to sleep since yesterday afternoon (I work night weekends) he drew a TSH, Calcium and phosporus and wrote me a prescription for Synthroid 112 mcg. He said that he wasn't happy with the prescription of 50 mcg of Cytomel. He said it should have been 25 mcg once in the morning and once at night. Oh well, done now! LOL! Anyway, he wants me back in 3 months to recheck labs. I can't remember if I told you all or not, but they accidentally removed one of my parathyroids during surgery, so he's going to keep a close eye on my calcium as I have experienced intermittnet numbness and tingling. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Shew! Still can't sleep!! I will be so glad when all this gets regulated. I suppose it is better than feeling hypo. I can't imagine dragging around all day feeling like crud. I just really miss my sleep! LOL


----------

